# empezó una guerra que duraría 80 años



## Serenity87

Siccome non trovo la regola, vi vorrei chiedere , nella frase :

Empezó una guerra contra los Países Bajos que duraría 80 a_ñ_os

perchè si utilizza il condizionale semplice e non quello composto? So che non sempre le regole grammaticali corrispondono a quelle italiane ma vorrei sapere perchè si usa questo tempo piuttosto che un altro.


----------



## Tomby

Este tiempo verbal se usa para expresar un futuro desde un punto de vista pasado:
Ej.- "Me dijiste que *llegarías* [Condicional simple] a las cinco" ≠ "Me dijiste que *habrías llegado* [Condicional compuesto] a las cinco"
Ver esquema.
Link del Condicional Simple.
_Spero di essere stato d'aiuto_.

P.S.
Creo que es incorrecto (o no tiene sentido) decir "Me dijiste que habrías llegado a las cinco"


----------



## Agró

Serenity87 said:


> Siccome non trovo la regola, vi vorrei chiedere , nella frase :
> 
> Empezó una guerra contra los Países Bajos que duraría 80 a_ñ_os
> 
> perchè si utilizza il condizionale semplice e non quello composto? So che non sempre le regole grammaticali corrispondono a quelle italiane ma vorrei sapere perchè si usa questo tempo piuttosto che un altro.



"habría durado" sería posible sólo para referirnos a una acción anterior a "empezó", y no es el caso, porque la guerra (y su duración) tuvo lugar después de "empezó", lógicamente.


----------



## anai-ss

El condicional simple sustituye un pretérito simple, es un futuro del pasado, uno de los usos del Condicional Simple. Se usa a menudo en biografías por ejemplo, para no repetir tanto el pasado, te copio un ejemplo: 

"_Nació en Burgos, estudió  en Madrid, donde terminó su carrera. Marchó a Estados Unidos, de donde  volvería  cuarenta años más tarde para pasar los últimos años de su vida en su  tierra  natal"
_


----------



## chlapec

Ciao, Serenity, noi spagnoli, quando impariamo l'italiano, abbiamo spesso delle difficoltà per assimilare che nell'italiano il futuro nel passato si esprime con il condizionale composto. Noi usiamo normalmente il condizionale semplice oppure altre construzioni del tipo che ti metto in seguito:
"Le disse che l'avrebbe chiamata il giorno dopo":
"LE DIJO QUE LA *LLAMABA* AL DíA SIGUIENTE" (imperfetto)
"LE DIJO QUE LA* LLAMARÍA* AL DÍA SIGUIENTE" (condizionale semplice)
"LE DIJO QUE LA *IBA A LLAMAR* AL DÍA SIGUIENTE"  (perifrasi ir + infinito)
"LE DIJO QUE LA *HABRÍA DE LLAMAR* AL SIGUIENTE" (perifrasi haber de + infinito)


----------



## Serenity87

Scusate se faccio troppe domande ma vorrei togliermi un pò di dubbi. Per quanto riguarda il condizionale composto invece, lo si usa per esempio nel periodo ipotetico del terzo tipo, giusto? E poi ci sono altri usi?
Comunque grazie mille a tutti, precisi come sempre.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao ancora,
in questo site http://www.timandangela.org.uk/spanish/grammar23 ci sono schemi abbastanza chiari (mi sembra) che spiegano l'uso del condizionale composto in spagnolo (in più di quello del periodo ipotetico del terzo tipo).

Mi sembra che tutti questi usi esistano anche in italiano.


----------



## annapo

Serenity87 said:


> Siccome non trovo la regola, vi vorrei chiedere , nella frase :
> 
> Empezó una guerra contra los Países Bajos que duraría 80 a_ñ_os
> 
> perchè si utilizza il condizionale semplice e non quello composto? So che non sempre le regole grammaticali corrispondono a quelle italiane ma vorrei sapere perchè si usa questo tempo piuttosto che un altro.


 

Perchè è un futuro nel passato (che, detto così, mi rendo conto appare poco chiaro ).

*Se il condizionale dipende da un verbo al passato*, in spagnolo (ma è lo stesso in inglese, in portoghese ecc...) non si usa il condizionale composto, *ma il condizionale semplice*.


----------



## annapo

chlapec said:


> Mi chiedo cosa tu abbia detto di nuovo (vedere, almeno???????????,  post 2, 4 e 5).


----------



## honeyheart

Nosotros usaríamos el condicional compuesto en una frase, por ejemplo, de este tipo:

"Empezó una guerra contra los Países Bajos que habría durado muchos años si no hubiera entervenido un mediador de su jerarquía."


----------



## Waldesca

Si, pero lafrase de inicio es "Empezó una guerra contra los Países Bajos que duraría 80 años".


----------



## honeyheart

Waldesca said:


> Si, pero lafrase de inicio es "Empezó una guerra contra los Países Bajos que duraría 80 años".


Sí, ya sé, ¿y?

Yo simplemente puse un ejemplo de frase en que se usaría el condicional compuesto en castellano, a diferencia del italiano, para aclarar un poco más la duda de Serenity87, que consulta precisamente sobre esto:



Serenity87 said:


> perchè si utilizza il condizionale semplice e  non quello composto?


----------



## cunegonda

Para Serenity:
Este es uno de los típicos problemas que se plantean en una clase de lengua española para italianos. 
"… duraría 80 años": se trata de un futuro en el pasado que en español se expresa con el condicional simple, mientras que en italiano con el condicional compuesto: "… sarebbe durata 80 anni…". Pero el significado es el mismo.
¡Ah la gramática contrastiva!, si se utilizara un poco más, no surgirían estos problemas.


----------



## abbott

Estoy de acuerdo con Cunegonda. Muchas veces queremos traducir literalmente sin tomar en cuenta que mientras en español usamos el condicional simple, en italiano se usa el condicional compuesto.


----------

